# Mcgregor vs Diaz



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 20, 2016)

So tonight's the rematch between them who does everyone think takes it? I'm going with Diaz this time he's actually trained and now knows Conor's game whereas last time he was drinking and doing whatever before he got called up and I reckon Diaz is in his head. After the childish water bottle throwing Conor was really worked up and angry unlike what he normally is so I say Diaz.


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 20, 2016)

Mc Gregor seems more riled for sure.  It's a tough one to call.  If it stays standing McGregor, if it goes to the ground Diaz.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 20, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> Mc Gregor seems more riled for sure.  It's a tough one to call.  If it stays standing McGregor, if it goes to the ground Diaz.


I know that's what most thing but the only reason it went to the ground last time was because mcgregor shot an awful takedown because he got rocked badly on his feet and knew he'd go down if he got hit again and mcgregor hit Diaz with everything he hd last time and was no where near going down


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 20, 2016)

True, but then McGregor wasn't training for a 170lb opponent last time either.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 20, 2016)

Paul_D said:


> True, but then McGregor wasn't training for a 170lb opponent last time either.


Yeah I've seen that to haha so many excuses for mcgregors loss online lol haha (not saying that's what you're doing but just in general) but Diaz is a natural lightweight and all mcgregor had to do was not cut weight for the fight and honestly would it have made much difference whatever weight he was training for his power wouldve been the same and his cardio wouldve been the same


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 20, 2016)

Have to say that whole water bottle was laughable firstly it was like a bunch of school boys bored in class and second if Diaz wanted to go for him why did he only get agressive once he left the table and was up in the stands why didnt he just go for him right there


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2016)

Diaz is the bigger fighter so yet again I believe he will win.  Though I am 100 percent not a fan to Diaz.  I would like to see McGregor win this one though to add some spice to their rivalry!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 20, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Diaz is the bigger fighter so yet again I believe he will win.  Though I am 100 percent not a fan to Diaz.  I would like to see McGregor win this one though to add some spice to their rivalry!


God no the mcgregor fanboys will be unbearable if he wins they're bad enough after he lost let alone if he wins. Anyway mcgregor needs to actually defend his title


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 20, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> God no the mcgregor fanboys will be unbearable if he wins they're bad enough after he lost let alone if he wins. Anyway mcgregor needs to actually defend his title



And the Connor haters will be unbearable if he loses.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2016)

Couple of loud mouths.  I think Conor wins if he doesn't get mad when he gets slapped a few times.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

Well then McGgregor gets the decision. It was a great fight very close and I'm not sure who took it I'd have to watch it again but as soon as it ended I knew mcgregor would be announced the winner. I always knew if it was a close decision they'd give it to him. There's a lot of money now on the table for a third one now. Here's the stats for the fight and well it's pretty obvious who landed more. But great fight for both.

This isn't hating but I don't think mcgregor has a chance for the lightweight title I mean he barely beat a mid tier fighter I mean Diaz is a great fighter but he's not championship level. He lost his fight easily to Henderson. Mcgregor needs to stop playing this game of holding more than one belt and just defend what he has. Even though he won I think it made it obvious he'll never win the lightweight belt.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2016)

I had McGregor winning rounds 1,2 and 4.  However it was really close!  My son had Diaz winning 2,3 and 5.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I had McGregor winning rounds 1,2 and 4.  However it was really close!  My son had Diaz winning 2,3 and 5.


Seen it again and I think I'd go with a draw no one really dominated and I think a draw would've been the best outcome


----------



## Paul_D (Aug 21, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I had McGregor winning rounds 1,2 and 4.


Yup, agree with that.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2016)

All in all it was a good UFC 202.  I enjoyed the prefights on UFC Fightpass, prelims on Fox Sports1 and of course the pay per view.  The Rumble fight was awesome!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> All in all it was a good UFC 202.  I enjoyed the prefights on UFC Fightpass, prelims on Fox Sports1 and of course the pay per view.  The Rumble fight was awesome!


Yep shame it got overlooked seriously look on rumbles post fight interview video on YouTube the whole damm things filled with commens saying things like "mcgregor 1, 2, 4" or "the king is back" rubbish like that on another fighters video. I've always loved rumble it's just mad that that guy used to make 170 (sometimes lol)


----------



## drop bear (Aug 21, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> All in all it was a good UFC 202.  I enjoyed the prefights on UFC Fightpass, prelims on Fox Sports1 and of course the pay per view.  The Rumble fight was awesome!



That is a big day though.

Tim means seriously impressed me.

By the way what is your take on cm punks first fight coming up?

And the winner of the ultimate fighter getting fed to mighty mouse.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> That is a big day though.
> 
> Tim means seriously impressed me.
> 
> ...


Just wish brooks would hurry up and fight it's been drawn out for so long now. Personally I reckon he's going to get destroyed he's got 0 experience and he keeps getting injured but hey fair play to the guy for stepping up. I know people don't like he got straight in the ufc but that's not his fault that's the companies he's not going to turn down their money to fight in the local circuit.

As for Mighty Mouse well really who else is there for him to fight and all the people on tuf will be champions in other organisations so it's not like he'll be getting a 1-1 fighter


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> That is a big day though.
> 
> Tim means seriously impressed me.
> 
> ...



*Means looked really good.*  As for CM Punk if they put him in with anybody good I expect him to get killed.  However, it looks like they are matching him up with a newbie like himself.  Lucky for him.

Mighty Mouse has cleaned his division out.  There is no one for him to face so I actually like what they have done to bring in some fresh talent.  However, in the end Mighty Mouse will probably beat that person like a drum!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Means looked really good.*  As for CM Punk if they put him in with anybody good I expect him to get killed.  However, it looks like they are matching him up with a newbie like himself.  Lucky for him.
> 
> Mighty Mouse has cleaned his division out.  There is no one for him to face so I actually like what they have done to bring in some fresh talent.  However, in the end Mighty Mouse will probably beat that person like a drum!


Well mickey gall is 2-0 as a pro and 2-0 as an amateur and finished all his fights and he's already fought in the ufc so he has that advantage already but even if brooks wins there's no way he gets into the top 10 or anywhere near a title


----------



## drop bear (Aug 21, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Well mickey gall is 2-0 as a pro and 2-0 as an amateur and finished all his fights and he's already fought in the ufc so he has that advantage already but even if brooks wins there's no way he gets into the top 10 or anywhere near a title



I don't think he has fought in the ufc. I had a look at Mickeys fights and he didn't white wash the guy. Which would be a better match for cm punk.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 21, 2016)

drop bear said:


> I don't think he has fought in the ufc. I had a look at Mickeys fights and he didn't white wash the guy. Which would be a better match for cm punk.


Yep he did he fought on the Thompson Hendricks card and beat the guy by submission in 45 seconds. Mickey Gall MMA Stats, Pictures, News, Videos, Biography - Sherdog.com


----------



## drop bear (Aug 22, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yep he did he fought on the Thompson Hendricks card and beat the guy by submission in 45 seconds. Mickey Gall MMA Stats, Pictures, News, Videos, Biography - Sherdog.com



Yeah. Ok fair enough.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I had McGregor winning rounds 1,2 and 4.  However it was really close!  My son had Diaz winning 2,3 and 5.



I agree with you as does Marc Goddard UFC ref here, he says Conor won fair and square, no he doesn't know him!
Looking at social media it's quite clear that many people don't understand how an MMA bout is scored though.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 23, 2016)

I agree that McGregor won rounds 1,2, and 4 while Diaz won rounds 3 and 5. Apparently 2 of the 3 judges thought the same.

However rounds 4 and 5 were close enough that reasonable people can disagree on how they should have been scored.


----------



## Buka (Aug 24, 2016)

Watching a good fight is just so fun!


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 26, 2016)

Honestly I didn't enjoy the fight and neither man looked brilliant. Both have looked better. Mcgregor couldn't finish a guy he knocked down 3 times and gassed like hell. Running away with his hands on his hips. I hear the excuse oh he was trying to get to the centre of the cage. Well cool if he wants to get to the centre use your angles circle out stay ready at all times. The main rule in combat sport is defend yourself at all times. Mcgregor should've lost a point for running. I've refereed a large number of boxing, kickboxing and mma matches and I've taken points for that it's timidity. Also how long did he have to train for that fight it was rescheduled so he had loads of time to train he should not have gassed like that. Of course you're going to get tired but you should be in good enough shape to keep your composure my rule always was if your tired don't show it if your hurt don't show it. Otherwise they'll know it and use it against you and honestly there's no excuse at that level to not be able to get through 5 rounds without standing there hands on your hips sucking air and running away. These are professionals who do nothing but train. 

Diaz also didnt look great. He really needs to check leg kicks and he didnt put much together with his boxing like he can.


----------



## marques (Aug 26, 2016)

@Headhunter Points for 'timidity' would be nice for the entertainment side of the sport. But that fight was very entertaining in the opinion of many, anyway.
But regarding cardio, who expected more progress in 5 months?! He went from 8 minutes to 25 minutes!! I was surprised. It was his biggest victory that night... Imagine what he can still improve next 5 months or 5 years (keeping the same attention on cardio). Good cardio takes years.

Anyone can say he survived longer more due to 'running away' than the cardio training. But the same applies to the Nate cardio. Nate is relaxed, slow and punches instead of kicking. It is not (just) the best cardio in the UFC as everyone is selling, it is an economic style...


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 26, 2016)

marques said:


> @Headhunter Points for 'timidity' would be nice for the entertainment side of the sport. But that fight was very entertaining in the opinion of many, anyway.
> But regarding cardio, who expected more progress in 5 months?! He went from 8 minutes to 25 minutes!! I was surprised. It was his biggest victory that night... Imagine what he can still improve next 5 months or 5 years (keeping the same attention on cardio). Good cardio takes years.
> 
> Anyone can say he survived longer more due to 'running away' than the cardio training. But the same applies to the Nate cardio. Nate is relaxed, slow and punches instead of kicking. It is not (just) the best cardio in the UFC as everyone is selling, it is an economic style...


I've done referee courses and you can lose points for timidity that's why can mirgliata threatened to take a point from Anderson silva when he fought Demian Maia. Yeah sure his cardio was better this time but really was he that tired he couldn't just bluff it and stay in his combat stance and I agree Diaz cardio is overrated and his pitter patter boxing makes a difference.

I'm not saying they're awful fighters because they're not but they've both looked better in other fights. Truth is it's a stupid idea for a 135 pound fighter and a 155 pound fighter to fight at 170 maybe they'd look better at 155 who knows. But honestly I don't care about a third fight it'll probably look the same as the last one the Aldo rematch is more interesting because we have no idea how that fight will look and you can't say mcgregor is a way better fighter than Aldo because of it I mean that's like saying matt Serra is better than gsp or jds is better than Velasquez because of their first fights


----------



## drop bear (Aug 26, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I agree with you as does Marc Goddard UFC ref here, he says Conor won fair and square, no he doesn't know him!
> Looking at social media it's quite clear that many people don't understand how an MMA bout is scored though.



Honestly i still don't. I know guys who do that sort of thing. But then i watch fights to see cool stuff.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 26, 2016)

marques said:


> @Headhunter Points for 'timidity' would be nice for the entertainment side of the sport. But that fight was very entertaining in the opinion of many, anyway.
> But regarding cardio, who expected more progress in 5 months?! He went from 8 minutes to 25 minutes!! I was surprised. It was his biggest victory that night... Imagine what he can still improve next 5 months or 5 years (keeping the same attention on cardio). Good cardio takes years.
> 
> Anyone can say he survived longer more due to 'running away' than the cardio training. But the same applies to the Nate cardio. Nate is relaxed, slow and punches instead of kicking. It is not (just) the best cardio in the UFC as everyone is selling, it is an economic style...



Connor had to fight that way.  Diaz had to counter it. The fight tipped from one guy to the other as they both employed their game. 

If Connor had been taken down early in the round he was done. 

I thought it was a great fight.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 26, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Honestly I didn't enjoy the fight and neither man looked brilliant. Both have looked better. Mcgregor couldn't finish a guy he knocked down 3 times and gassed like hell. Running away with his hands on his hips. I hear the excuse oh he was trying to get to the centre of the cage. Well cool if he wants to get to the centre use your angles circle out stay ready at all times. The main rule in combat sport is defend yourself at all times. Mcgregor should've lost a point for running. I've refereed a large number of boxing, kickboxing and mma matches and I've taken points for that it's timidity. Also how long did he have to train for that fight it was rescheduled so he had loads of time to train he should not have gassed like that. Of course you're going to get tired but you should be in good enough shape to keep your composure my rule always was if your tired don't show it if your hurt don't show it. Otherwise they'll know it and use it against you and honestly there's no excuse at that level to not be able to get through 5 rounds without standing there hands on your hips sucking air and running away. These are professionals who do nothing but train.
> 
> Diaz also didnt look great. He really needs to check leg kicks and he didnt put much together with his boxing like he can.



Not really.if you throw hard shots you can gas yourself a lot quicker than if you don't.

I know a guy who fights mma but was gassing in a muay thai fight because he was trying to beat the other guy to death. 

Energy conservation in a full contact fight can be a really interesting conversation. There is a lot of nuance to the discussion.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> you can lose points for timidity




You certainly can, it's usually called 'passivity' here but same thing. Incidentally it's common also in a lot of combat sports, judges handed out penalties for passivity in the Olympic Judo for example.
Can I ask who took your ref's courses? (sorry I'm nosy,  just wondering if you are in UK, US or somewhere else) here Marc Goddard's courses are brilliant, he's done the occasional one of judging too which is something everything thinks they can do by just by watching the fight (and watching a few fights makes you an 'expert' lol) but in reality is actually a lot different and far more difficult, I've never 'enjoyed' a fight I was judging or reffing for that matter.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 27, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> You certainly can, it's usually called 'passivity' here but same thing. Incidentally it's common also in a lot of combat sports, judges handed out penalties for passivity in the Olympic Judo for example.
> Can I ask who took your ref's courses? (sorry I'm nosy,  just wondering if you are in UK, US or somewhere else) here Marc Goddard's courses are brilliant, he's done the occasional one of judging too which is something everything thinks they can do by just by watching the fight (and watching a few fights makes you an 'expert' lol) but in reality is actually a lot different and far more difficult, I've never 'enjoyed' a fight I was judging or reffing for that matter.


Yeah I know it's similar in taekwondoor karate comps  if the guy runs off the mat and I can't remember the exact date I'd have to look it's going back a while now but it was with big John very good course I wanted to do a judges one but to expensive and I wasnt exactly rolling in cash at the time


----------



## drop bear (Aug 27, 2016)

By the way.  Just so people know. If you are too close to the cage you become in significantly more danger of being taken down. 

A take down specialist will force you in there. 

Connor was never going to survive on the deck with nate.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2016)

drop bear said:


> If you are too close to the cage you become in significantly more danger of being taken down.



Or falling out of it.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 28, 2016)

drop bear said:


> By the way.  Just so people know. If you are too close to the cage you become in significantly more danger of being taken down.
> 
> A take down specialist will force you in there.
> 
> Connor was never going to survive on the deck with nate.


Not always plenty of guys have used the cage to keep themselves on their feet or use it to get back to their feet


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2016)

You train to use the cage, that's why we had a small one built in the gym.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 28, 2016)

drop bear said:


> By the way.  Just so people know. If you are too close to the cage you become in significantly more danger of being taken down.
> 
> A take down specialist will force you in there.
> 
> Connor was never going to survive on the deck with nate.



When I fought a wrestler I made sure to stay close to the cage as much as possible that way they can't use a power double to slam you down and you can catch yourself on the cage


----------



## drop bear (Aug 28, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Not always plenty of guys have used the cage to keep themselves on their feet or use it to get back to their feet



Statistically how many takedowns occur off the cage in open space.

How many happened in the Connor mcgregor fight?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 28, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> When I fought a wrestler I made sure to stay close to the cage as much as possible that way they can't use a power double to slam you down and you can catch yourself on the cage



Catch yourself?

What circumstance are you talking about here?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 28, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Catch yourself?
> 
> What circumstance are you talking about here?


Catching myself on the cage so I don't end up on my ****. Anderson silva does the same thing he did it against Bonnar and weidman put himself on the cage so it was easier to stuff the takedown


----------



## drop bear (Aug 28, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Catching myself on the cage so I don't end up on my ****. Anderson silva does the same thing he did it against Bonnar and weidman put himself on the cage so it was easier to stuff the takedown



How do the mechanics of that work?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 28, 2016)

While I am trying to hunt down the actual stats. Here is sonnen taking Silva down off the cage.


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 29, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> When I fought a wrestler I made sure to stay close to the cage as much as possible that way they can't use a power double to slam you down and you can catch yourself on the cage



...power double is all you're worried about? ...not leg hooks, suplex, or getting clobbered until you let your guard down for 1sec? Even i know this stuff XP

To use the Nate vs Mcgregor fight as an example, assuming my (definitely not drunk at the time) memory isn't too hazy, Nate dragged Conor away from the cage at the end of round 5 and swung him off his feet. Are you going to grab the cage when your opponent drags you away from it? If you grab the cage, are you ready to get battered until you start using your hands to clinch again?

I'm not even going so far as uchi mata's, or other 'forward' throws...

No way is being up against the cage a way to avoid takedowns


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> ...power double is all you're worried about? ...not leg hooks, suplex, or getting clobbered until you let your guard down for 1sec? Even i know this stuff XP
> 
> To use the Nate vs Mcgregor fight as an example, assuming my (definitely not drunk at the time) memory isn't too hazy, Nate dragged Conor away from the cage at the end of round 5 and swung him off his feet. Are you going to grab the cage when your opponent drags you away from it? If you grab the cage, are you ready to get battered until you start using your hands to clinch again?
> 
> ...



Have you fought in the cage?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> ...power double is all you're worried about? ...not leg hooks, suplex, or getting clobbered until you let your guard down for 1sec? Even i know this stuff XP
> 
> To use the Nate vs Mcgregor fight as an example, assuming my (definitely not drunk at the time) memory isn't too hazy, Nate dragged Conor away from the cage at the end of round 5 and swung him off his feet. Are you going to grab the cage when your opponent drags you away from it? If you grab the cage, are you ready to get battered until you start using your hands to clinch again?
> 
> ...


Well I did it and I won and I didnt get taken down once against a guy who'd been wrestling for 15 years and I'd been grappling for about 13 months so yeah it is a way since it worked for me just as I planned it so please don't talk down on me like I'm a beginner who's never even sparred in his life


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 29, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Have you fought in the cage?



No. So, i may be completely wrong. And, re-reading my post, i was way too 'this is wrong and i'm right' about it. No excuses, i have no idea what got into my head.

But i do watch alot of MMA, and shoots that end pressed up against the cage seem to either turn into a grind or result in a takedown from up against the cage. Saying that it absolutely won't work was wrong, but i'll stand by the general sentiment that you can still finish a takedown if it runs into the cage. An experienced wrestler should be able to do this?


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 29, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Well I did it and I won and I didnt get taken down once against a guy who'd been wrestling for 15 years and I'd been grappling for about 13 months so yeah it is a way since it worked for me just as I planned it so please don't talk down on me like I'm a beginner who's never even sparred in his life



Yes, and i went off on a tangent for some reason. I apologize.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> No. So, i may be completely wrong. And, re-reading my post, i was way too 'this is wrong and i'm right' about it. No excuses, i have no idea what got into my head.
> 
> But i do watch alot of MMA, and shoots that end pressed up against the cage seem to either turn into a grind or result in a takedown from up against the cage. Saying that it absolutely won't work was wrong, but i'll stand by the general sentiment that you can still finish a takedown if it runs into the cage. An experienced wrestler should be able to do this?


Ys you can but if your against the cage your in a lot better position than in the centre of the cage. In the centre your stuck at the cage you can lean on it to keep your balance and if you do go down you can use it to get back up. JDS vs Velasquez 2 and 3 nearly all of those 2 fights were against the cage with Velasquez going for the takedown and dos santos against the cage trying to defend and only went down a few times. And Velasquez is the best wrestler in the heavyweight division. Anderson silva puts himself against the cage to avoid takedowns he did it against Bonnar and weidman


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> No. So, i may be completely wrong. And, re-reading my post, i was way too 'this is wrong and i'm right' about it. No excuses, i have no idea what got into my head.
> 
> But i do watch alot of MMA, and shoots that end pressed up against the cage seem to either turn into a grind or result in a takedown from up against the cage. Saying that it absolutely won't work was wrong, but i'll stand by the general sentiment that you can still finish a takedown if it runs into the cage. An experienced wrestler should be able to do this?



I don't know about wrestlers, not a big thing here but certainly an MMA fighter can. I'm not sure that people realise the learning to fight (and practicing it) against the cage is part of the training, lying against it, top and bottom, standing with back against it and with your opponent's back against it, in fact all permutations that you can think of.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

Red Sun said:


> Yes, and i went off on a tangent for some reason. I apologize.


No problem


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

drop bear said:


> While I am trying to hunt down the actual stats. Here is sonnen taking Silva down off the cage.


Yes and I never said you couldn't but there's also plenty of examples of people staying up because of the fence. How many times have you heard rogan say "if it wasnt for the cage he'd have gone down" that's why so many times you see a guy get clinched against the cage and they shoot then there's a long battle for it where as if it wasnt there they'd just go down


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I don't know about wrestlers, not a big thing here but certainly an MMA fighter can. I'm not sure that people realise the learning to fight (and practicing it) against the cage is part of the training, lying against it, top and bottom, standing with back against it and with your opponent's back against it, in fact all permutations that you can think of.


Also hate to say but grabbing the fence to. I know it's illegal but it's a tactic a lot of people use and there's really no punishment for it unless you do it like 10 times just the ref yelling don't grab the fence and if you stop getting taken down it there's no penalty. I remember reading one fighters book saying it is a good strategy if you know your screwed on the ground. E.g if I was fighting demian Maia I'd know I'd be tapping in seconds so if I can do that to stop me going down then why not take it. Personally I wouldn't do that myself it's a cheap move but it's still a way of using it to stop going down


----------



## drop bear (Aug 29, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Yes and I never said you couldn't but there's also plenty of examples of people staying up because of the fence. How many times have you heard rogan say "if it wasnt for the cage he'd have gone down" that's why so many times you see a guy get clinched against the cage and they shoot then there's a long battle for it where as if it wasnt there they'd just go down



I have never heard Joe rogan say that. 

If the cage wasn't there they could sprawl. That is why you see people drive guys towards the cage during a take down and why you see guys like Connor McGregor stay in the middle.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2016)

Cage can provide a nice spring effect which can aid in a takedown.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 29, 2016)

Steve said:


> Cage can provide a nice spring effect which can aid in a takedown.



And you can use shoulder pressure to take the weight of their feet.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 29, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> I don't know about wrestlers, not a big thing here but certainly an MMA fighter can. I'm not sure that people realise the learning to fight (and practicing it) against the cage is part of the training, lying against it, top and bottom, standing with back against it and with your opponent's back against it, in fact all permutations that you can think of.



Learning to fight off your back is part of the training as well. Dosent mean you go there on purpose.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, you can definitely do that but the cage also allows you to take a stance that makes it very hard to be taken down provided you get at least one underhook and get wide. 






Of course it would be better if you had double underhooks which might keep the person getting to low in the first place.

The cage also allows you to walk up it out of a takedown.  Pressing down on your opponents head while utilizing the back of the cage to give you leverage to push your way up and stand up. 

So it works both ways and mma fighters that are smart are training to utilize the cage as an aid in their takedowns as well as preventing takedowns and utilizing the cage to stand up.


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2016)

Speaking of a Diaz or two...from this past weekend, after Snoop Dog's concert.






I think I got a contact high just from looking at it.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 31, 2016)

Buka said:


> Speaking of a Diaz or two...from this past weekend, after Snoop Dog's concert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets hope USADA doesn't do a random drugs test for them the next few days


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 5, 2016)

We asked a UFC judge to explain if Conor McGregor deserved his win at UFC 202


----------

